# a picture of the house i'm buying



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

i'm going to see it tomorrow.
i know it's nothing spectacular, but i'm only 24 and it is gonna be my starter house. it has 3 bedrooms, 1 full bath, hardwood floors/wall-to-wall carpeting in various rooms, a fireplace, 2 stories, and more.
i can't wait!


----------



## htc (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Luvs! That's a GREAT looking house!!!   Most important question, how do you like the kitchen????


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Okay, I give up....snow? Isn't this June?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 10, 2005)

I love it!    You'll have a grand old time decorating and fixing it all up!  And the quail will have lots of room to run around and play.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

Luvs, I absolutely adore it!!! I love old houses. As long as you love it, then , it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks 
You will make it your own. Good luck, I really hope it all works out for you. Let us know when you do.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

(will you paint it pink?)


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

You'll love it!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> (will you paint it pink?)


 
ooooo, jkath, pink with white trim and shutters or white with pink trim and shutters


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks, all.
htc, i haven't seen it yet in person, but from the pictures of it that i my agent e-mailed me, it's a spacious kitchen with a nice set-up. i'll have to replace the stove; it's electric and i hate electric ranges. 
jkath, i guess the picture was taken in the winter. no, lol, i'm not painting it pink, but i think i'll get it re-sided in gray and possibly have the concrete below the house painted powder pink.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations Luvs, I wish you many many wonderful experiences in your new home.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2005)

luvs, it looks just perfect for you. Hope your dreams come true 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2005)

congratulations luvs. it's a cute little house.
looks like it has a good sized back yard


----------



## HanArt (Jun 10, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> looks like it has a good sized back yard


 
Are we looking at the same photo?

luvs, dh & I have been living in a 3-bdrm., 1 bath house for the past 24 years. It's our starter and our finisher. LOL

We're FINALLY getting ready to remodel the kitchen and add a keeping room, bigger screened porch, laundry room, second bath, and three much-needed closets. I can't wait!


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *middie*
_looks like it has a good sized back yard_



Are we looking at the same photo?

from what i can tell from the pic it does look like a nice sized BACK yard... not the fron yard. and i don't mean a huge back yard but a good size one. luvs what is the size of the back yard? i'm curious


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2005)

It's an adorable house Luvs!  Let us know how it goes tomorrow.

 Barbara


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 11, 2005)

*It looks really nice luvs, I'm sure you'll have fun making the house your own! Maybe someday I'll get a house but for now I like living in an apartment. Don't have to worry about all the things that you do if you own a house.*


----------



## Paint (Jun 11, 2005)

It's such a cute house Luvs, are you going to give it a name?

Paint.


----------



## Dove (Jun 11, 2005)

All I see is a red x...
Dove


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks, guys. middie, it does have a nice yard. not huge but big enough that if i wanted a pool, there'd be room for it, and a volleyball net and a picnic table.
i hadn't thought of a name for her, paint.


----------



## Dove (Jun 11, 2005)

I see it now luv's..I love  it love it love it!!   Looks like the old homeplace DH folks bought after he went into the Navy in 1947..it's still there but DH's nephue has let it go to ruin by using it for storrage of junk..I want to beat him with a BIG switch every time we go back there.
Dove


----------



## Claire (Jun 12, 2005)

It's great!  When DH and I were looking for an older home, that's sort of what we had in mind.  We wound up with something completely different.  Keep us posted on it.  To me, getting  your first home at 24 is a real accomplishment (I think I was 28, but married an "older" (8 years) man).  As far as naming a home, I think you have to live in one for awhile before you really get the home's personality.  Modest 'though it is, mine came with a name, and my last home never really got one, nothing "stuck".  Guess I should have known I wasn't meant for Florida!!


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks, marge; thanks claire.
i'm glad you guys like it.
i love the house. the flooring is beautiful, but the hardwood needs to be polished and buffed out.
2 of the bedrooms are of a nice size, but the one is really small. 
there is a computer room and a little nook within the kitchen
for a table and chairs. 
it's just right.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jun 12, 2005)

What a cute home Luvs and it looks like it's a cozy home. Not to many young folks have their own home. Good luck on your new home and congrats. Don't forget your house warming party.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 12, 2005)

You can make it a pink house warming party.    Just think about it.


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks,thump, i'm, having a party, definately! a very big one. i will invite all that i know. all of those who don't get too rowdy, that is.
icy, we had the same idea, actually, lol. a pink party is right on! pink balloons, pink glittery hairbands as favors for the gals, pink cosmos, pink food whipped up in the pink kitchenaid....


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

Ooooooooooh! How about a set of pink fiestaware? That would look great!

You know, I never thought of naming my house. My cousin named every one of her cars, but I thought that was just her...

Please tell us how it goes~!


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

the car i have now is named katrina. my Mom's car is helen. the rental car doesn't get a name. two of hers were betsey's. my Dad's one car is 'the pig'. the 2nd one is the 'white beast.' he didn't name his 3rd one yet. my brother's isn't named at all.
my hummer's name is gonna be sophie. if i get the hummer. i might get something smaller.
my dream car:
http://www.freep.com/features/living/cars15_20000915.htm
it's the pink betsey johnson concept car. but it's just that: a concept car.


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

I could see you in a pink VW bug, with sparkly trim, named Shelby. Don't know why...


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

i hate VW bugs, jkath, lol, cause this hillbilly girl in the hospital with me would say each day, several times a day, 'my Daddy's gonna buy me a purple buuuuuggggggg when i get home.' 
next time i was in there, they made me stay in a wheeelchair at first because i kept getting faint and falling down.
well, anyway, one of the gals i had been in there with at the same time as the buuuuugggggggg girl ended up in there again at the same time i returned. we got to talking about buuuuuuggggggg girl, and we couldn't quit bringing it up. so it became this big deal that we'd laugh over all the time.
i had my birthday in the hospital, one of my twenty-somethings, and i woke up to find my wheelchair itself and this room we could hang out and socialize in and the hallway were all decorated with balloons and crepe paper, and there was a sign hanging from the wheelchair that said 'SS Bug'. there were some signs hanging from the wheels, too. the other patients had gotten up at 5:30 in the morning to decorate things for my b-day. it was so sweet. they didn't do that for anyone elses' birthday, so i felt rather special!
i started getting better, and i'd sit in my chair and go FLYING down the hallway in it. i'd get a sit-down running start and lift my legs up once the wheels started going and roll down the hall at about 200 mph. (they only let me do it late at night after the other patients were asleep cause they said i had influence over them and they
didn't want them emulating me and flying through the hall like that, lol.)
they started calling it my buuuugggggg and the nurses fixed it up for me one night to make it more like a car. they attached an IV pole to it with i think an extension cord and hung a hospital gown over the top of the pole to make a roof. it was lovely, for you see, it was my BUUGGGGGGGGGGGGG! 
sorry that got so long; just got into a fond memory there.
(tee-hee, after the balloons had to come down, i stuffed the biggest ones under my sweater and of course the doctors chose that very moment to come see me.)
and then there was the time we were hanging this hideously ugly stuffed pony from the top of an IV pole by its neck with a shoelace, and of course the doctors and the nurse practioner chose that exact moment to come up to the floor. we hated that huge 'ol pony. we used to play football with it in front of the office door of the lady who owned it. 
being in the hospital sucked but with the help of the friends i met there, we had some pretty good times. i won't forget any of them.     
okay, way off the subject. oops.
i'll try to find the polaroids of me in my buuuugggg and put them up. i looked way different then; i was blonde and younger.


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

Very cute, luvs. Hope you make many cherished memories in your new home. Roof caught my attention. The slope made me curious about how the ceilings inside were shaped. I'd make one big picture window out of the smaller ones grouped together.  3 bedrooms & one bath, you'll probably want to add on another bath down the line. All part of the fun of making your first starter home into your dream home.


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

now i don't know if i can even get the house. i could just cry.
i have to buy a new computer now. mine burnt out tonite. i'm on my brother's right now.
i had JUST enough for my down payment on the house, EXACTLY what i needed, and now i have to drop money on a new computer and i'm not going to have what i was supposed to have.
i'm so upset.


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh no, luvs. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2005)

Hang in there luvs...I know it's hard to swallow , but, I firmly believe, you will get you dream home and your computer..And I also know how hard it is to wait..But, remember you have lots of friends here and we will be praying that things work out for you..

kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh, no!  We're all pulling for you!  Sometimes you just know it's right, and when we bought this house it looked like we wouldn't get it.  Remember you can always use the computer at the library or friends' houses and they're getting cheaper every day,where a home is in an entire different category:  A home is stability, a home is life.  To the people you work for or meet, owning your home is an asset that puts you in a different category from anyone who doesn't.  You can get the computer later, but a home that calls to you (buy me!  Buy Me!  BUY ME!) will have a place in your heart forever.  If this passes you by for whatever reason, you're still young (at 24 I didn't think I'd ever own my home, and here I am, owning mine outright).  Have a good cry and move on.  But a choice between your own home and a computer is a nonstarter.  Get that house, then work your butt off to keep it and eventually get the computer.  Libraries are great.


----------

